# D cell Maglite Thread Pitch



## PKT84 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi 

Does anyone know what the inside thread dimensions are for a d cell maglite tail end? I am fabricating a custom tail cap for a d cell body but I cannot find what the d cell tube inside threads are. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jonwkng (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi *PKT84* :welcome:

Found this information from an ancient CPF thread "Common Dimensions Reference thread" by *gadget_lover* on 09/02/2004.

Hope this helps. Have fun making your tail cap!



gadget_lover said:


> Maglight D cell body;
> 
> 20 tpi, both ends.
> 
> ...


----------

